# Great Pianists



## dafnis (Jan 18, 2010)

I have recently come to know a 10-CD box set by Documents featuring 10 live recitals at Lugano, Switzerland by 10 major pianists from the 60s till the early 90s. Among them Serkin, Gulda, Backhaus, Berman, Gilels, etc.
It is very nicely priced and was wondering whether some of you has it/has listened to it and what you thought of it.
Thanks!


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

I looked at the contents of the set...

These are great pianists, that's for sure, but not necessarily great recordings. I spotted some quite unusual recordings, but who knows, they may be good. You will have to see for yourself (maybe sample them).

Personally, I don't like these type of sets because they typically take mediocre recitals from each pianist and clump them together to form a "great pianists" set.

The great pianists set on Philips is to die for though. Definitive treasures throughout, huge, and extremely pricey.


----------

